# Ohio River Buddy Trail Results 9/16



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

*Ohio River Buddy Trail Belpre 9/16/2017*

*A beautiful day greeted 55 teams fishing the last regular season of the ORBT in 2017 , who left Belpre*

*before the fog set in trying to hinder a slow day for bites and low and behold the largemouth bass*

*finally showed up in numbers and dominated the catch for the first time this year. 62 largemouth*

*25 smallmouth and 11 spots made up the catch for a total of 98; with no dead and a weight of 129.01.*

*Big Bass was a smallmouth at 4 # 7 oz. The points race this year was the closest in several years, with*

*Bruce and Patrick Johnson (516) holding off Shayne and Ben Lockhart (514) and Jerry Burkhart and*

*Phil Gillian (509), on the final day. Joseph and Joe Mitchem (498) and Tim Schwall and Mike Hansen*

*(486) made up the top five teams this year. Each will receive plaques from Constitution Bait and Tackle.*

*I also would like to thank the other sponsors who have supported the ORBT for six years now;*

*Schwarzel Marine; Wright’s Riverside Marine; Forshey Marine; Schubert Storage; Blair Construction;*

*Ken’s Car Care; Constitution Bait and Tackle; and Polymer Services of Ohio. They make this trail*

*Possible. Thanks to Ohio River Outdoors for sponsoring the Big Bass money for the last three years*

*also. Can’t forget Cecil and Shelia Brown for preparing the hot dogs and sauce for each tournament;*

*and all the ORBT staff. I still have some openings for The Fall Ohio River Challenge; also I have checked*

*the attendance and there are 49 teams that have qualified for the ORBT Championship on October 14,*

*at the Frontier Ramp. It all gets paid back then; here is how it was paid out Saturday.*

*1st place – Johnny Thompson/ Ed Ayers (5) 7 # 12 oz. $ 950.00*

*2nd place – Justin Hoon/ Jimmy Powell (5) 7 # 8 oz. $ 480.00*

*3rd place – Brad and Tom Berga (5) 7 # 2 oz. $ 220.00*

*4th place – Zach Cowman (4) 6 # 15 oz. $ 190.00*

*5th place – Joseph and Joe Mitchem (4) 6 # 10 oz. $ 160.00*

*6th place – Terry Tompkins/ Corey Guinn (5) 6 # 4 oz. $ 150.00*

*7th place – Pat Gillian/ Toby Workman (5) 6 # 3 oz. $140.00*

*8th place – Jonathan and Tyler Thompson (5) 5 # 13 oz. $ 120.00*

*9th place – Brian Rose/ Howard Knopp (5) 5 # 11 oz. $ 110.00*

*10th place – Tim Schwall/ Mike Hansen (5) 5 # 10 oz. $ 60.00*

*11th place – Mike Lockhart/ Keith Davis (2) 5 # 9 oz. $ 60.00*

*Big Bass – Mike Lockhart/ Keith Davis (sm) 4 # 7 oz. $ 250.00*

*Thanks to all who participated in the ORBT this year….. Joe Mitchem*


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice report! What are the basic details of the Fall challenge, date, ramp, time, contact info. Thanks


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Ohio River Challenge Oct 7 & 8 OHIO RIVER SYSTEM is OFF LIMITS OCT 2 thru 6
Belpre ,Oh ramp
day 1 7 -4
day 2 7 - 3
Contact Joe Mitchem 740-516-3850
ENTRY $250 per two man team
day 1
125 boat field
3 fish limit
top 30 boats move on to day 2
weights back to zero
3 fish limit
**********************
$15 K to winner
payout to all 30 boats
100% payback
Total Payout $36,625


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

additional info.....
day 1 largest weight $500
daily Big Bass $500
daily 2nd Big Bass $250
Pro Angler Joe Thomas will MC each day


----------

